# Avocado Salsa



## kadesma (Jun 21, 2005)

Good on a seafood tostada or taco but great with just chips 
10- small radishes, chopped fine
half of a red onion, minced
1-3 jalapeno peppers, seeded and diced' 
1- large or 2 smal to med. avocados peeled..
juice of 2 limes
1-tomato peeled,seeded, and diced
3-Tab. evoo
1-bunch cilantro, chopped only large stems removed 
salt to taste
toss together the radish,onion and jalapenos, set aside, Cut avocado into chunks and place in f/p with steel blade.Add lime juice and process til smoth. Put into mixing bowl add the radish mix and tomato. Mix together. Stir in evoo and cilantro add salt to taste..
kadesma


----------

